# I have a Marley



## Triumphrob (Nov 22, 2011)

Help I'm at my wits end. Potter has just turned one YO and is a Marley. I have put him through 2 training schools, and I work with him a home. He gets too excited around other people! 2 days ago I took him to the park, he know to stay when I open the car and is good at this command. However he saw a group of people and ran over to them completely ignoring my come command! Went and got him by the collar nearly back at the car and he slips his collar and runs back at them again, by this time I was very unpopular in the park so I took him home. Today I took him out again, get home open the car, he did his stay and was walking to the door when he spotted the young kids across the road, he ignored my "come command" and jumped all over them, knocked one over and scared them all. Any advice as I'm close to giving him up. I have had 4 Golden's but never one like this.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He sounds like a normal golden to me. You should have a leash on him 100% of the time if his recall is not reliable - which it is not. My dog's recall is terrible around people - she will do the exact same thing as Potter, so when I have her off leash, it is only when I am absolutely sure people aren't around us. Otherwise she is on a leash. Work on his recall, and on the meantime, keep him on a leash!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree. Keep him on a leash. My Jack's recall is pretty good, I would say 80-85% but I set him up for success and he's always on a leash in public unless we're doing training. The times I've needed to use it, it works, but I'd never intentionally test him and set him up to fail.

And my Chloe is 4 months older than your boy and her recall is not good. She's great when she's not distracted but that's not when I need to use it! So she's leashed 100% of the time.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree with what others have said already, you need to keep Potter on leash at all times. No dog, no matter how good a recall, should be off leash near a road. You are lucky that all he did was knock down kids, he could have been hit by a car.

My 4 year has as close to a perfect recall as you can get and I wouldn't leave him off leash near an open road so why would anyone with a 1 year old (or a dog of any age) who is easily distracted.

I would suggest you take a class completely dedicated to recall. Several training centers where I live have these type of classes and it provides you with techniques to get to a 100% reliable recall. And even after taking a class I would still be careful in situations where he can easily be distracted etc.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Hank is 2.5 yrs. and still forgets his commands when people come to visit. He's such a goofball and loves everyone.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How old is Potter? Our Sasha is 15 months, has his CGC but he is still a puppy at heart. I would NEVER trust him anywhere off leash even though he has a great STAY because he is still a puppy really! 


It was not Marley's fault in my opinion, he had inconsistent owner.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Wakefield is the same age and is still VERY distractible. I make sure his short leash is attached when he's getting out of the car even though he knows enough to wait. Then I slide my hand in as I'm opening the tailgate to grab the leash just in case. He got away from me once, late last winter when he was a young pup, and once was enough! 
He's very excitable with people, so I'm trying to ramp up the distraction level bit by bit. It takes a lot of perseverance with dogs this age - they're still pups at heart.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I just finished, "The Dog Listener" by Jan Fennell and she has a pretty good technique that I'm going to start with my dog. I'm having obedience show issues and I think her technique which she spells out in her book will help tremendously. I got my book on Amazon for less than $5.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Just a word to the wise about leashes -- I let my Gus out of the car at a dog park with the leash wrapped around my wrist -- he took off running and dragged me along until I fell on the asphalt parking lot, scraping my face, hands and knees very badly. From then on I only let him out at the dog park if he is wearing his Halti Collar. I am lucky I didn't break any bones!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Azzure, I had the same experience with Sagebrush. Along came a squirrel and my sweet obedient Golden became a marathon hunter. I was pulled across the park and practically pulled up a tree. 

Nugget is a year old and is waaaay too enthusiastic about meeting people and other dogs. He goes brain-dead and forgets all of his manners. I have a challenge too.


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55 (Mar 10, 2011)

bioteach said:


> Azzure, I had the same experience with Sagebrush. Along came a squirrel and my sweet obedient Golden became a marathon hunter. I was pulled across the park and practically pulled up a tree.
> 
> Nugget is a year old and is waaaay too enthusiastic about meeting people and other dogs. He goes brain-dead and forgets all of his manners. I have a challenge too.


I just spit on my monitor from laughing at your post. I can so empathize with this for I have one of these little Marley's too.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Potter and Nugget need a play date! 

I worry about distractions too. My Miss Maggie Mae got run over 2 months ago. I am not sure exactly what happened but there was a ball involved. I think it went under the Farriers truck while he was backing up and she went under the truck after it. She is my best trained dog but I think they all can get a brain f*** once in a while.


----------

